# JR Sailor girl who wants to join a crew-SD



## RogueSailorGirl (May 4, 2011)

Hi my name is Sid, Im in San Diego California and I am very interested in joining a sailing crew or racing team. I am talking my Coast Guard sailing certs this month but do have sailing under my belt, I have sailed a 27 ft. Catalina and I also have been a master Helmsman of a US Navy Destroyer and Carrier. I enjoy being on the water and would love to join a crew or team and sail more often. I am working on my advanced certs so I can skipper my own sailboat but I dont mind learning the ropes from someone more experienced than myself. 

I am 26, I work out 6 days a week and in peak shape, I am very strong. I normally work the jib sails for my friends boat and have no problems keeping it under control

If you have any questions or looking for a crew mate please dont hesitate to contact me. Thank you


----------



## mdbee (May 2, 2007)

Welcome to SN

I'm sure others will suggest to check out the marinas and races in your area. There should be plenty of opportunities to get some time on the water. I'm sure your experience in the Navy would be an added plus. Lot's of interesting stories I bet.

Good luck, fair winds.


----------

